# video games in your 240?



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

has anyone hooked up a dvd player or a ps2 in their 240? where did you put it? where is the screen?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm going to. I'm gonna put in a 6.5 inch in-dash motorized tv/dvd/mp3/whatever is left player.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well if your going that route, take out the rear seat and make it into sub box, amp box, and then you could also put your xbox or ps2 in there. i am sure you could alter your glove box to fix a PS2, or you could take apart your xbox, put a slot load DVD in your dash for your Xbox, get a 40gig hard drive, and put the rest of its guts in the glove box area. would be a pretty cool setup. then mod the hardware, load lots of MP3s, games, and movies right onto the Xbox hard drive.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

Once I get my 240SX im installing a car computer. P266, 32MB RAM, 5.6" color LCD, small character LCD later on, 20gigs + of storage for music.

Ill also install quake1 and 2


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Do you have to shock protect that at all?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> *Do you have to shock protect that at all? *


Modern hard drives take beatings pretty well, esp if you use the slightly slower models.

The best is to use a laptop hard drive, since they are easier to power, very small, and designed for shock resistance.

Im still going to shock protect them tho, just for ease of mine.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

32mb of ram to play quake 2? doesn't that seem a lil low for a high quality game? you might not even be able to run it, maybe thats the bare miniumum


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

dude?! get quake 3 its hella better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

Quake 3 blows, and it will never run on the computer thats going in my car.

Quake 2 will run on 32MB, and it should be playable since the LCD is low res.

Quake 1 will run great, ive played that on a 33mhz 486 with 8MB and 16MB of RAM.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

not even. quake 3 kicks ass. the first 2 were like little blocks running around a maze tryin to shoot lines at each other.

**but ur rite. it mite not play on 32mb**


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

driftinS13 said:


> *not even. quake 3 kicks ass. the first 2 were like little blocks running around a maze tryin to shoot lines at each other.
> 
> **but ur rite. it mite not play on 32mb** *


Quake 3 is horrible.

The first 2 ruled.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

y dont u like it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

driftinS13 said:


> *y dont u like it? *


I remember playing one map with the bots.... I sat with a damn shotgun and pumped 10 rounds into a bot that was waiting for an elevator.... the bot didnt move as I gunned him down from across the map with a shotgun.

The Eraser bot for Quake2 is WAY better.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

ok, ive never had that happen but sorry u feel that way....


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

driftinS13 said:


> *ok, ive never had that happen but sorry u feel that way.... *


The bots are all around horrible. Levels are kinda repetive.... its just boring.



Theres good mods tho I hear.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

yea...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol hey JEONG driftinS13 is 14 also... hahaha  kids these days... when i was 14 i wanted to make out with my girlfriend... never had cars in my mind  

to bad my gf dumpoed me


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

well...my dad taught me how to drive a stick when i was 12 so......it kinda got me started...


----------

